# Seaway challenge



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure would be nice to see Durham scores before Kingston shoot. Makes the whole Challenge so much more interesting to know where you stand before going to shoot. Keep the Seaway as the top 3D shoot, but make the game more fun by posting scores sooner !


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I agree shoots in 2 days and scores not up?????? I know its volunteer but???? A webmaster should be appointed and only have to post scores as format exists already scores should be up within 48 hours and of course clubs MUST SUPPLY SCORES WITHIN 24 HOURS to webmaster......


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, unless the scores were not not supplied by Durham they should have been up within a couple of days of the shoot. If the seaway wants to continue to be well supported they are going to have to fix this aspect of the challenge.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The score cards were taken after the Durham by a seaway rep the day of the shoot, I too thought that they would have been put up by now. It would be nice knowing where you stood before the final. I do realize volunteers look after things behind the scenes and fully respect the work the work that goes into running any event.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe its done on purpose, as you noticed the scores were not posted till for the Durham shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

3dmark what would be the reason for that ..whats your thinking or take on that????


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

It certainly wouldn't hurt attendance if everyone either....... assumed a chance of placing well with a good showing or .........assumed they needed a good showing in order maintain they're position. 

I hope everyone will attend for the fun regardless of position possibilities. We apparently might even get to see some sunshine.:smile:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Its only an assumption on my part, but maybe ask the people running the Challenge and see if indeed they are holding scores back till the next event is over due to some pre Seaway Challenge discussions . Seems weird the scores of the previous event (Napanee) came out a day or two after the Durham event.





CLASSICHUNTER said:


> 3dmark what would be the reason for that ..whats your thinking or take on that????


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Napanee score cards had to dry out and then some were hard to read so it took some time to get through them and then post


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

*no results yet !!!!!!*

It looks like we will be going to Kingston not knowing where we stand. What a shame! Hopefully next year this will be fixed. It needs to be if Seaway is to retain top status.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

On the bright side we're going to have great weather. See everyone there.:cocktail:


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Scores are up folks!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Final results are posted.


----------

